# Serious Diahrea after eating at salad bars



## 14689 (Dec 10, 2005)

I get diahrea after eating at salad bars. What causes it? I can eat all kinds of greens at home. Love to eat out too!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know a lot of places used to put preservatives on the lettuce to keep it all crisp and fresh when cut up.It may be that is bothering you.Also some of the stuff you add may have more fat in it than what you do at home or you add more fatty things to the salad than you would at home.Let me see if anything pops on google about the preservative issue. Sulfites is what I was thinking of. http://www.fmi.org/media/bg/sulfites.htm lists GI reactions as one potential symptom of this. but it looks like they don't let them use that on fresh stuff as much any more.But if it is a reaction to something they are doing to the food to keep it looking better taking a benedryl before the meal might block the reaction. Histamine in the gut causes diarrhea. most of the reactions listed are in asthmatics, but histamine is histamine.If that doesn't make a difference I'd look at how fat the stuff you add to the salad is and how much full fat dressing and stuff like that. Especially if fatty foods bother you. a lot of peopld can make a salad at the salad bar that has more fat and calories than most of the entrees on the menu.K.


----------

